# Divider with neighbors



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Has anyone taken the course of action of implanting some sort of barrier along property lines underground to kbg from spreading onto their property?

Need to keep the domination line strong.

Considering this soon. Either a 1 by 6 or a garden bed plastic border.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like what irias did here on a warm season lawn.

I also like the border Ken and Nancy did separating the gravel.

I'm not sure if they will accomplish what you want. Kbg can be fairly aggressive.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

I put in a hedge row of encore azalea. Common Bermuda and weed barrier.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Avalawn T That looks great. Your fescue is looking mighty nice as well.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

social port said:


> @Avalawn T That looks great. Your fescue is looking mighty nice as well.


Agreed.

I was thinking some nondiscrete, why I wanted to bury in ground to stop rhizomes.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> I also like the border Ken and Nancy did separating the gravel.
> 
> I'm not sure if they will accomplish what you want. Kbg can be fairly aggressive.


Thanks for the shout-out.

FYI, the KBG does sneak through the cracks between the cobblestones to go from the lawn into the garden beds. It's not too much trouble to pull out the "escapees" from the garden bed, but if the cobblestones are used as a border between two lawns, the KBG would manage to sneak through the wall into the lawn on the other side.

I've seen some metal dividers that can be driven into the ground about 8" to act as a weed barrier. I believe these work quite well, particularly if they are not steel so that they don't rust. (However, aluminum ones are more expensive.)

I've also used plastic garden edging, which works pretty well for stopping KBG, but isn't 100%.

I would suggest *not* using wood, such as the 1x6 you mentioned. Even pressure-treated wood which is in continuous ground contact with fertile soil which is properly watered will start to rot after about 5-7 years, allowing the grass to sneak through and also resulting in a bit of a mess.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> I've seen some metal dividers that can be driven into the ground about 8" to act as a weed barrier. I believe these work quite well, particularly if they are not steel so that they don't rust. (However, aluminum ones are more expensive.)


By the way, below are some links to products kind of what I was thinking. I didn't try to search for a price-competitive product, but just took the first google hit on an "aluminum edging" search so that you'd have an example of what I was suggesting. This stuff is expensive, though, at about $2 to $4 per foot, depending upon length, quantity, and color.

https://www.amleo.com/permaloc-aluminum-edging-set-of-6-sections-5-colors/p/VP-PBA/

https://www.homedepot.com/p/ProFlex-24-ft-x-4-in-Silver-Aluminum-Landscape-Edging-Project-Kit-4-6-ft-pieces-1806ML-24C/202957009

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=aluminum+edging


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Aluminum edging


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Why AL over plastic?

Isnt plastic cheaper?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> Why AL over plastic?
> 
> Isnt plastic cheaper?


I think plastic would be fine. I have plastic edging separating a garden bed from the KBG lawn, and it works pretty well. It's definitely cheaper than the aluminum. You may need to dig a bit to get the plastic into the ground straight -- pounding it in doesn't really work.

The stuff I have is something like the stuff below: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vigoro-60-ft-Lawn-Edging-720-in-x-5-in-x-4-5-in-Black-Plastic-Lawn-Edging-VIG-60C/202025033


----------



## SixString (Mar 2, 2018)

After getting their consent first, I put 4 inch steel edging on property line because their bastardized zoysia was invading.


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Don't forget to call digger hotline too! Sometimes cable lines are only buried a few inches.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

SixString said:


> After getting their consent first, I put 4 inch steel edging on property line because their bastardized zoysia was invading.


Checked HD and couldnt dind this product. :roll: 
Maybe i didnt look hard enough but will proba ly just order lol


----------

